# Crown molding termination at tile



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That's correct. It is called a "mitered return".


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

I would extend the molding so that bottom point of the miter is aligned on tile edge, not the top.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

scorrpio said:


> I would extend the molding so that bottom point of the miter is aligned on tile edge, not the top.


IMHO: I dissagree. The molding is part of the drywall portion of the wall. It should be terminated and returned on that area of wall (like the pic.), not on the tile area (which is the transition surface).


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

Just the picture I was looking for. Finally installing the crown in my living/dining/kitchen project. 

Thx!


----------

